# plum mist



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

I recently purchased a 1967 gto with original paint code of plum mist/plum mist. I have found out that this was a one year paint code. Was this color that rare. Is there any way to find out how many cars left the factory with this paint code. PHS has not been of any help.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

definitely a rare '67 color, no exact numbers known. have never ran across Plum Mist on an original local '67 GTO, & '67s were the most common year that survived in my region. Over the years, have ran across this color on an original '67 LeMans & on two '67 Firebirds. Only time have viewed an original Plum Mist '67 GTO has been @ GTOAA Nationals. Very striking color, ESP on a convert with parchment interior, wood wheel, deluxe belts. congrats!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As indicated NO color breakdown known. 
Great color indeed, One not seldom seen anymore.

This striking '67 SPRINT Drop-Top belongs to a Fellow Cammer;


----------



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for your input, The car is currently painted regimental red with a black vinyl top. It originally a was parchment white interior but now is black. I have already purchased all the interior replacement from Legendary and are planning to switch back to parchment interior.
I don't have the money for a rotisserie but I want a ground up restoration. How hard is it to return the car to original plum mist factory color and what would you budget to do so? I have attached a few pictures of what I would like the car to look like.


----------



## AbodyNtn (May 19, 2011)

Mathew Sokos said:


> Thanks for your input, The car is currently painted regimental red with a black vinyl top. It originally a was parchment white interior but now is black. I have already purchased all the interior replacement from Legendary and are planning to switch back to parchment interior.
> I don't have the money for a rotisserie but I want a ground up restoration. How hard is it to return the car to original plum mist factory color and what would you budget to do so? I have attached a few pictures of what I would like the car to look like.





Mathew Sokos said:


> Thanks for your input, The car is currently painted regimental red with a black vinyl top. It originally a was parchment white interior but now is black. I have already purchased all the interior replacement from Legendary and are planning to switch back to parchment interior.
> I don't have the money for a rotisserie but I want a ground up restoration. How hard is it to return the car to original plum mist factory color and what would you budget to do so? I have attached a few pictures of what I would like the car to look like.


Just happen to run across your post while looking around on the GTO Forum this evening.....the 2 photos that you posted are actually my GTO.....these pics were on line from GTO Goodies, Casper, Wyoming...restoration owner is Gary Wren.....I have owned the GTO for 17 years...its an original color code M GTO....


----------

